# WTS: Buck 110 D/A Automatic (RH)



## Centermass (May 1, 2014)

I've had it about a year now. Great knife, but honestly wind up using my Microtech's on a more regular basis. Holds a great edge. Rosewood inlay handles, and brass bolsters and button. Spring is extremely strong and fires like a champ. Can also be operated as a locking folder. (Double action)

Right hand models of this knife are hard to find. Brass has a patina on it, but will polish up nicely.

Comes with a black leather sheath.









*Specs *

Blade

440 Stainless

RC hardness: 60

Blade thickness: .125

*Dimensions*

Length: 3.75"

Overall length: 9.5"

Weight: 7.25oz

Paid 189.00

Shoot me a PM with any reasonable offers.


----------



## Centermass (May 25, 2014)

**BUMP**


----------



## Centermass (Jun 12, 2014)

**SOLD**


----------

